#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

## miguelinx

Hello all,



In the following link you can find DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2 (x86) without the "m.edici.ne". This is the best program for load flows calculations, short circuit calculations, dinamic simulation, etc. I highly recommend it, it is way better than the famous and overrated ETAP.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Could anybody try and get the "m.edici.ne" and share it with us?See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## nnelson

Dears All,

by a PM you can get 15.0.2 PF's m_e_d_i_c_i_n_e, but it allow you a few minuts to operate. Sorry but i will continue on getting to resolve that, in the meanwhile you can enjoy this great tools.

have a nice day.

----------


## nnelson

Dears All,

by a PM you can get 15.0.2 PF's m_e_d_i_c_i_n_e, but it allow you a few minuts to operate. Sorry but i will continue on getting to resolve that, in the meanwhile you can enjoy this great tools.

have a nice day.

----------


## miguelinx

> Dears All,
> 
> by a PM you can get 15.0.2 PF's m_e_d_i_c_i_n_e, but it allow you a few minuts to operate. Sorry but i will continue on getting to resolve that, in the meanwhile you can enjoy this great tools.
> 
> have a nice day.



Hi nnelson,

I don't really understand. Do you have the "m.edici.ne" for DIgSILENT PowerFactory *15.1.2* ?

Regards.

----------


## miguelinx

Does anybody have it?

----------


## fx007

M.edicin.e pls? Anyone?

----------


## xgpet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Its available ^ there, somebody please download it and share it here. I dont understand chinese so forgive me.

Thank you!

----------


## miguelinx

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Its available ^ there, somebody please download it and share it here. I dont understand chinese so forgive me.
> ...



I don't understand either how to download it. Can anybody help us?

PS: I think that m.e.dicine is for version 15.0

----------


## serdds

It's not so easy, except registration as far as I know it asks for credit points too

----------


## fx007

Yes I noticed the same.  You need tobuy points somehow 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## xgpet

> Yes I noticed the same.  You need tobuy points somehow 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



I think points can be obtained with forum activity or helping out members there in some way, we need the help of Chinese brothers to do the job as it will be a lot difficult for others to do so.

----------


## miguelinx

No luck yet?

----------


## xgpet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Copy and paste the files in the installation directory.

And choose "Demo" username when program starts.

Thanks to whoever made the ----- and thus made it possible for us to use it  :Smile: 

This works with 15.0 version. Dunno if it will work with 15.1.2.

Please try and report it here.See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## serdds

Thank You So Much *xgpet*

As far as I have only PF15.1 installation files I'v tested on them
and after start I receive that error "The original 2409 could not be located in the dynamic link library digadm.dll"

Thank's once again

PS Could you please share the installation files for PF15.0

----------


## serdds

Thank You So Much *xgpet*

As far as I have only PF15.1 installation files I'v tested on them
and after start I receive that error "The original 2409 could not be located in the dynamic link library digadm.dll"
and the next one "Cannot load digapl.dll"

Thank's once again

PS Could you please share the installation files for PF15.0

----------


## xgpet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It has both installation and ----- for 15.0 version. If someone has more recent version or ----- please do share it here.

----------


## xgpet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It has both installation and ----- for 15.0 version. If someone has more recent version or ----- please do share it here.

----------


## miguelinx

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> It has both installation and ----- for 15.0 version. If someone has more recent version or ----- please do share it here.



Cheers mate!!

The most recent version I founded is 15.1.2 (link in my first post). Let's see if somebody can find the m.e.di.cine for this version.
Last released version of this program is 15.1.3 but I haven't found the installer yet.

Keep it up guys!

----------


## miguelinx

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> It has both installation and ----- for 15.0 version. If someone has more recent version or ----- please do share it here.



Cheers mate!!

The most recent version I founded is 15.1.2 (link in my first post). Let's see if somebody can find the m.e.di.cine for this version.
Last released version of this program is 15.1.3 but I haven't found the installer yet.

Keep it up guys!

----------


## serdds

Thank you Dear * xgpet*

This is what I have 15.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
but without ------

How can I download 15.0 from your link
T'nx

----------


## serdds

Thank you Dear * xgpet*

This is what I have 15.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
but without ------

How can I download 15.0 from your link
T'nx

----------


## xgpet

Just Click Blue Button which says "Download" and it will ask where to save the file. and then extract files to a non-chinese named folder (just make sure folder name isnt chinese where files are extracted) because otherwise it will show NSIS error.

----------


## jsg680

thanks you

----------


## miguelinx

> Thank you Dear * xgpet*
> 
> This is what I have 15.1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is the same version I posted, it is PF 15.1.2. So we have 2 links for this version without m.e.dicine:

- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Let's see if somebody can help us with the m.e.dicine.

----------


## miguelinx

> Thank you Dear * xgpet*
> 
> This is what I have 15.1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is the same version I posted, it is PF 15.1.2. So we have 2 links for this version without m.e.dicine:

- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Let's see if somebody can help us with the m.e.dicine.See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## miguelinx

Well, I contacted a person who could work on getting the m.e.dicine of version 15.1.2 but he wants to charge me 1400 USD, which I'm not gonna pay.

We have to keep trying my dear friends.

----------


## miguelinx

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> It has both installation and ----- for 15.0 version. If someone has more recent version or ----- please do share it here.



According to the installer this is 15.0.0 x86 Beta version. Does anybody have an upgraded version?

Cheers!

----------


## nnelson

Dear All,

from next link you can find fully functional m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e for PF 15.1.2 (download it from miguelinx link).


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


extract and change name to its original (you know how).

enjoy it.  :Livid:

----------


## raj151857

Hi nnelson,
Request please share the med as am unable to download from said website. Please let me know which file to be extract and change name to its original . Thanks in advance.

----------


## fx007

Tried --------, but no calculation, and after a while pf just stops. -------- 'not strong enough'. Any ideas, or just my luck?

----------


## ionioni

yeah... i can confirm... m.edicine NOT working, just enables starting of SW but NO calculation possible (not even loading tutorials). i guess it's some sort of teaser m.edicine.

----------


## restesam

hi guys the link for digsilent 15.0 is dead can any one upload a new link thx s in advance

----------


## serdds

The same here, But Thanx *nnelson*

In the me...d... for PF 15.0, there was two dlls...

----------


## nnelson

i apologise to all and keep trying.

----------


## miguelinx

Any news about this?

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Can somebody upload Digsilent15.1.2 -------- again

----------


## restesam

Any progress in etap 15.1.2



Sent from my GT-I8190 using TapatalkSee More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Dear sanjeevchhabra below link is working
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Can somebody give me the download address for Digsilent15

----------


## gilbertomejiac

Could you upload this file to another server? 4shared, mega
digadm_by_NGN.rar (1.63 MB)
thanks

----------


## restesam

hello guys any knows Chinese language he can help us to get Digsilent15+ --------
from this Chinese website
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

hello guys any knows Chinese language he can help us to get Digsilent15+ --------
from this Chinese website
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

hello guys any one knows Chinese language he can help us to get Digsilent15+--------
from this Chinese website
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

hello guys any one knows Chinese language he can help us to get Digsilent15+--------
from this Chinese website
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## miguelinx

Download link again:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

We still need the m.e.di.cine

----------


## miguelinx

Download link again:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

We still need the m.e.di.cine

----------


## notachance

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> It has both installation and ----- for 15.0 version. If someone has more recent version or ----- please do share it here.



Can anyone who has successfully downloaded share the installer of 15.0 version please? The link seems not working anymore!

Thank you very much!

----------


## restesam

Dont bothet u r self we r still waiting  for -------- if u know chinese go to the below website u will find it with its -----
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## restesam

Dear brothers dont be lazy think about how to find a med... for digsilent 15



Sent from my GT-I8190 using TapatalkSee More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## miguelinx

Anything?
Does any of you know a trustworthy ha_cker than can develop the m.e.dici.ne of this program?

----------


## esy

how can i -----ed it

----------


## williamb285

The link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is ok for donwload Digsilent 15.1.2 without m.e.d.icine. 
anyone have the m.e.d.icine??

----------


## nnelson

Dear All,

finally m e d i c i n e for "PF 15.1.2" is ready, maybe not as elegant as i wont but functional.

you can download from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 enjoy it.

if some body has new released version, please share it.

best regards

----------


## hb5

Thanks!

Could you upload it to sendspace for instance because I can't download it from this qshare?

----------


## hb5

Thanks!

Could you upload it to sendspace for instance because I can't download it from this qshare?

----------


## fx007

qshare aint workin for me as well.... Good work nnelson. Hope you can UL somewhere for us to test.
Cheers

----------


## fx007

qshare aint workin for me as well.... Good work nnelson. Hope you can UL somewhere for us to test.
Cheers

----------


## restesam

well done could you plz uploaded to rapidshare or send coz it difficult to download from qshare it needs PREMIUM account

----------


## restesam

it didnt work it asks for activation code
and msg displayed is 
error 12009 , license epired

----------


## restesam

it didnt work it asks for activation code
and msg displayed is 
error 12009 , license epired

----------


## nnelson

Hi restesam,



i has installed PF 15.1.2  again from scratch and everything works fine for me.

regardsSee More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## nnelson

Hi restesam,

i has installed PF 15.1.2  again from scratch and everything works fine for me.

regards

----------


## notachance

Thanks a lot @nnelson for your effort and sharing!

----------


## miguelinx

Thanks a lot nnelson!!

Has anybody try it? Are there installation instructions?

----------


## miguelinx

Thanks a lot nnelson!!

Has anybody tried it? Are there installation instructions?

----------


## nnelson

> Thanks a lot nnelson!!
> 
> you are welcome
> 
> Has anybody try it? Are there installation instructions?



it's as easy as replace all original files by those modified

----------


## hb5

I'm confirming everything works fine! Thanks once again for great contribution!

----------


## serdds

WORKING Fine! 
BIG Thanks!

----------


## serdds

WORKING Fine! 
BIG Thanks!

----------


## vlady34

If it works BIG Thanks!, but protection options not available.

----------


## nnelson

> If it works BIG Thanks!, but protection options not available.



protection function is available, but i do not have a proyect to test. sendme a proyect to test.

----------


## nnelson

> If it works BIG Thanks!, but protection options not available.



protection function is available, but i do not have a proyect to test. sendme a proyect to test.

----------


## llvop

the following is DIgSILENT PowerFactory v15.1.2 download URL,  personally propose to use the IDMto download it



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Dear nnelson 
Great Job , well done thank you very much i tested it works fine but contingency and reliability analysis are not working

----------


## restesam

Dear nnelson 
Great Job , well done thank you very much i tested it works fine but contingency and reliability analysis are not working

----------


## miguelinx

> protection function is available, but i do not have a proyect to test. sendme a proyect to test.



Can anybody confirm that the m.e.di.cine works fine with:
- Protection functions
- Contingency analysis
- Reliability analysis

----------


## jsg680

I confirm Protection functions don't work

----------


## Pr0NiFt0

> I confirm Protection functions don't work



I confirm that too!
Protection Module is not part of the license

----------


## darkjhesus

I confirm Protection functions don't work...!!!  :Frown:

----------


## optimus

> the following is DIgSILENT PowerFactory v15.1.2 download URL,  personally propose to use the IDMto download it
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The link is not working bro  :Smile: 
{ "error_code":31064, "error_msg":"xcode expire time out error" }

please give other link. thanks.

----------


## optimus

> the following is DIgSILENT PowerFactory v15.1.2 download URL,  personally propose to use the IDMto download it
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The link is not working bro  :Smile: 
{ "error_code":31064, "error_msg":"xcode expire time out error" }

please give other link. thanks.

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Can anybody upload anywhere else

----------


## ionioni

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yamir

HI, I need -------- for DigSILENT  15.1.2  could someone upload it ??? . Thanks

----------


## miguelinx

> HI, I need -------- for DigSILENT  15.1.2  could someone upload it ??? . Thanks



We still don't have a fully functional me.d.i.cine for this program. Good friends here are working on it.

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Hi every Digsilent 15.1.5 is now available for down---its improved version, new models and function have been added
i attached the installation (x64) file in below link , so let us focus on a cr....ack.....
and especial thanks for the active and genius member * nnelson* for his cr..ack for PF 15.1.2, we hope that he can 
do the same for this version

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dear member those how interested in 
1- PF-15.0.4_x64
2- PF-15.0.4_x86
3- PF-15.1.5_x86
i can upload them later...but remember all these versions needs med...ic..ine
thanks again for the genius member nnelson, we are waiting for your good job

----------


## restesam

Hi every Digsilent 15.1.5 is now available for down---its improved version, new models and function have been added
i attached the installation (x64) file in below link , so let us focus on a cr....ack.....
and especial thanks for the active and genius member * nnelson* for his cr..ack for PF 15.1.2, we hope that he can 
do the same for this version

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dear member those how interested in 
1- PF-15.0.4_x64
2- PF-15.0.4_x86
3- PF-15.1.5_x86
i can upload them later...but remember all these versions needs med...ic..ine
thanks again for the genius member nnelson, we are waiting for your good job

----------


## fx007

Dear restesam,
This filerio is the worst f****n file store I've seen in my life. Could you just upload to 4shared or rapidshare or something where we do not have to worry to be infected with livid and other nasty crap?

----------


## fx007

Dear restesam,
This filerio is the worst f****n file store I've seen in my life. Could you just upload to 4shared or rapidshare or something where we do not have to worry to be infected with livid and other nasty crap?

----------


## restesam

ok here is another link for PF-15.1.5_x64

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

ok here is another link for PF-15.1.5_x64

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

*
Private messages do not work*

----------


## vlady34

*
Private messages do not work*

----------


## nnelson

can you upload x86 version?.

----------


## vlady34

Yes, that I have installed.

----------


## manuel_cv

> can you upload x86 version?.



x2 please

----------


## restesam

Dear members here is other link for  PF-15.1.5_x32 hope that best friends upload the med.ci.ine soon



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Dear members here is other link for  PF-15.1.5_x32 hope that best friends upload the med.ci.ine soon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## paxmobile

MEGA Always says "enter Decryption code".... I need to try thi software soo bad.. please help me.

----------


## restesam

Check the link for PF 15.1.5

----------


## Pr0NiFt0

> protection function is available, but i do not have a proyect to test. sendme a proyect to test.



Protection module doesn't work... You can although define relays at cubicles and use the protection library, but no current will be evaluated at the protection blocks, neither at the time-overcurrent or R-X plots.

Moreover, at the output window says that protection module is not included in license.

I hope that somebody uploads the med.... With all modules available.

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Restasam 
Can u upload PF-15.0.4_x86
I will upload the --------
Sanjeev chhabra

----------


## restesam

This forum is for free sharing dont ask for something condition just upload what u have got

----------


## paxmobile

no links, no news, good news ? or not ?!?

----------


## restesam

This forum is for free sharing dont request for any thing with condition just share what you have with others

----------


## paxmobile

no misunderstoodz plz.. I have actually no binaries a the moment.

----------


## restesam

Dear members where is the good friends we are waiting for the P.F 15.1.5 med...icine dont be lazy

----------


## restesam

Dear nnelson we are waiting for your great job

----------


## nitinpe

Does any one knows where the files are saved after modelling the network in digsilent?

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Dear members no good news about digsilent 15.1.5

----------


## vlady34

Why?

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Can somebody upload the med for 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Guys let us fox on digsilent 15.1.5 cr@ack

----------


## nnelson

Dear all,

donwload m=e=d=i=c=i=n=e for FP-15.1.5, from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

sorry but no improvements was included from previous release (i.e same limitations)

have a nice day

----------


## nnelson

Dear all,

donwload m=e=d=i=c=i=n=e for FP-15.1.5, from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

sorry but no improvements was included from previous release (i.e. same limitations)

have a nice day

----------


## vlady34

sorry, does not work. Thank you.

----------


## restesam

Dear sir thank but it doesnt work

----------


## nnelson

> Dear sir thank but it doesnt work



does you tries for X86 version?. my solution dont run on X64 version.

----------


## restesam

It doesnt work on  x64 ; on xx32 it works but when I run any the simulation it crash and gives error msg then it closed; any how than u for this considerable effort I hope u solve this problem on both version x64 and x32 thx u again

----------


## manuel_cv

I think we should all thank nnelson for his continuous effort on -----ing Digsilent PF. Thanks a lot my friend for sharing. We need to evaluate and improve the -----.

----------


## restesam

Yes I agree with you he is the most creative member in this forum

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## rogger

My dear friend Xgpet
Please, can you share DigSilent V15.0  again? the link has been broken.
Thank you.
Best regards.

----------


## restesam

the link below is still working

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

the link below is still working

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Restesam,
The person concerned is asking for Digisilent 15.0 and not didigisilent 15.1.5

----------


## restesam

Dear member no progress in digsilent 15.1.5 c@rack

----------


## llvop

Thank you for replying the drug for PF 15.1.5,  may i ask it is availabe for the version of 15.1.2.  Additionally, could you please send me the download link of PF 15.1.5?   sorry to bother you again!

----------


## restesam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] load link for digsilent 15.1.5

----------


## paxmobile

Link not valid ! Would you be so nice nice to tell a valid download link ? Thanks in advance, Pax.

----------


## benitog

Is there a complete drug for PF 15.1.5?

----------


## restart05

Please share if you have a m___ for PF 15.1.5

----------


## restesam

DIgSILENT 15.0 with -----.rar---- check the below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

密-( password) : 5b31

----------


## restesam

DIgSILENT 15.0 with -----.rar---- check the below link



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

密码( password) : 5b31See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

DIgSILENT 15.0 with cr@ck.rar---- check the below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

密-( password) : 5b31

----------


## restesam

DIgSILENT 15.0 with cr@ck.rar---- check the below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

密码( password) : 5b31

----------


## restesam

Dear nnelson 
we are waiting for your great job , we hope that u could upload the perfect Cr@ack for both version of PF 15.1.5 (X32 and X64)

----------


## restesam

Dear nnelson 
we are waiting for your great job , we hope that u could upload the perfect Cr@ack for both version of PF 15.1.5 (X32 and X64)

----------


## restesam

Dear members 

PF 15.1.6 is released today any one want it

----------


## restesam

Dear members 

PF 15.1.6 is released today any one want it

----------


## restesam

dear members all links have been tested all are wroking
DIgSILENT 15.0 with cr@ck.rar---- check the below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

??( password) : 5b31 


link for PF-15.1.5_x64---without cr+ack

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


link for PF-15.1.5_x86---without cr+ack

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


PF 15.1.2 CR=ACK

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Palms

Is the link of PF 15.1.2 CR=ACK protected ? I can not get the ticket. Hope someone can share the opened link. Thank you.

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Restesam,
You have kept the setting of PF 15.1.2 CR=ACK (this file is set as private and is only downloadable by the file owner). Please change the setting

----------


## malisle

Dear members, does anybody have "Relay Library 15.X.X" for PF? 

Please share!

----------


## malisle

Dear members, does anybody have "Relay Library 15.X.X" for PF? 

Please share!

----------


## paxmobile

thanks I'll try it this weekend.

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Dear members here is a new link foe P.F 15.1.2 medi.cine

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fx007

is this a new --------?

----------


## restesam

is same one by nnelson we hope that he provides us with new cr@ck for P.F 15.1.5

----------


## esy

can you upload it

----------


## restesam

Upload what

----------


## yamir

dear forum members, any of you have -------- for PF x64? . Thank you very much for your great work

----------


## gustavo1414

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Archivo no encontrando*, pido por favor su ayuda con esto...

Gracias.

----------


## gustavo1414

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Archivo no encontrando*, pido por favor su ayuda con esto...

Gracias.

----------


## esy

have anybody digsilent15.1.6

----------


## restesam

I have it do u have the cr@ck

----------


## gustavo1414

Por favor el link de la *******a ....: Aplausos:

----------


## restesam

English is main language of this forum

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## esy

i nead the med.ci.ine of PF-15.1.5_x32

----------


## restesam

I have digsilent 15.1.6 x64 I will uploaded at week end 
So could u plz upload u r cr@ck and I hope is not the same as that one uploaded by nnelson it is not work cr@ck

----------


## restesam

I have digsilent 15.1.6 x64 I will uploaded at week end 
So could u plz upload u r cr@ck and I hope is not the same as that one uploaded by nnelson it is not work cr@ck

----------


## William Ronald Oscanoa

Alquien que pueda colgar  PF 15.1.x  ... x64

----------


## restesam

Digsilent 15.1.6   x64     , i hope some one can upload the cr@ck
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

Digsilent 15.1.6   x64     , i hope some one can upload the cr@ck
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## esy

tanks so much

----------


## miguelinx

> Digsilent 15.1.6   x64     , i hope some one can upload the cr@ck
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you!!

It is somehow funny that we do have a set of DigSilent releases without the Cr@ck... I hope somebody can help us here!!

----------


## miguelinx

> Digsilent 15.1.6   x64     , i hope some one can upload the cr@ck
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you!!

It is somehow funny that we do have a set of DigSilent releases without the Cr@ck... I hope somebody can help us here!!

----------


## darkjhesus

Dear nnelson 
we are waiting for your great job, we hope that you could upload the perfect Cr@ack for both version of PF 15.1.5 (X32 and X64)

----------


## darkjhesus

Thanks nnelson

----------


## restesam

No good news about P.F med.cine

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## mitmiguelleon

thanks for the DIGSI .. but someone found the cr@ck

----------


## yamir

I wonder if someone has the user guide DigSilent 15 in particular I need information about the "MV analysis" to run a power flow. from already thank you very much.

----------


## GaboSoublette

I have an old usb-key for DIgSILENT 14.1.3... Someone know if new versions of DIgSILENT works with this old usb-key?

----------


## furious_jimmy

If its a physical usb dongle then yes, it should work.

----------


## restesam

Hi Guys a perfect cr@ck for P.F 15.1.5 and 15.1.6 can found in the following chinese web site
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
so who know chinese, he can help us to uploaded to this forum

----------


## restesam

:Single Eye: Hi Guys a perfect cr@ck for P.F 15.1.5 and 15.1.6 can found in the following chinese web site
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
so who know chinese, he can help us to uploaded to this forum

----------


## miguelinx

any news about the m.ed.icine?

----------


## restesam

Dear members plz any one who have a med.c.ine for P.F 15.1.5 may upload it I need it badly

----------


## esy

anybody have cr@ck for P.F 15.1.5 and 15.1.6

----------


## albos

I'm new in this forum .. I have the PowerFactory 15 full with m e di ci ne ...included .. later upload the file so they can download it. 
but I need your help in a simulation in powerfactory.. 
thank you

yo soy nuevo en este foro.. yo tengo el powerfactory 15 full con m e di ci na incluida.. mas tarde subo el archivo para que puedan descargarlo.
pero necesito de su ayuda en una simulacion que estoy haciendo en powerfactory..
gracias

----------


## albos

I'm new in this forum .. I have the PowerFactory 15 full with m e di ci ne ...included .. later upload the file so they can download it. 
but I need your help in a simulation in powerfactory.. 
thank you

yo soy nuevo en este foro.. yo tengo el powerfactory 15 full con m e di ci na incluida.. mas tarde subo el archivo para que puedan descargarlo.
pero necesito de su ayuda en una simulacion que estoy haciendo en powerfactory..
gracias

----------


## albos

this is the link for download powerfactory 15  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  ...  direct downlaod 


as created tower in powerfactorySee More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## albos

this is the link for download powerfactory 15  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  ...  direct downlaod 
as created tower in powerfactory

----------


## esy

Dear Members you can use the following web site for translate the  chinese web site
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to English . I try it but I couldn't find any ----- there.
Translate web pages to and from more than 20 languages
with this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## esy

Dear Members you can use the following web site for translate the  chinese web site
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to English . I try it but I couldn't find any ----- there.
Translate web pages to and from more than 20 languages
with this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

Dear Friends PF 15.2 is released and we still seeking for med.cine of version 15.1.6

----------


## Benefic.H

Etap Power Station 7.0.0
Etap Power Station 7.5.0
Etap Power Station 11.0.0
Etap Power Station 12.5.0
Etap Power Station 12.6.0
DigSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2
CYME
Ansys Maxwell 3D v16.02
EPLAN v.2.3 Package
EMTPWorks 2.02
DIALux 4.12
DIALux evo 3.3
CalcuLuX 7.6.2.0
ReluxSuite 2014
PLS-CADD V9.20
SKM Power Tools 7.0
PTI PSSE v.32
Infolytica MagNet 7.4.1.4
Infolytica ElecNet 7.4.1.4
Infolytica OptiNet v7
ANSYS Simplorer 11.0
EDSA Technical 2005
Ansoft PExprt V7.0
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2015
PSIM Professional 9.1.1
E3 Series 2012
NEPLAN 5.4.5
PSCAD 4.20 Professional
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2015 Training Video


Altera Quartus II v14.0
Modelsim SE 10.1c
Xilinx ISE Design Suite 14.7
Xilinx Vivado 2014
ANSYS SIwave 7.0
Mentor Graphics PADS 9.5
Optiwave Products
Labcenter Proteus v8.1
Altium Designer 14.3.11
RSoft Photonics CAD Suite 7.1
NI Circuit Design Suite 13.0.1
Cadence OrCAD 16.6
Cadence Allegro Sigrity v16.62


SIMATIC Premium Studio 2009
Siemens Simatic PCS7 8.0
Siemens Simatic PCS7 V8.0 SP2
Automation Studio 5.2
SIMATIC STEP7 5.5 Professional Edition SP4 - Release 2014
WINCC Flexible 2008 SP3 - Release 2012
Simatic HMI WinCC 7.2
Simatic HMI WinCC 7.3
Autodesk AutoCAD P&ID 2015
fuzzyTECH 5.54


Optiwave Products
HSPICE 2013.03
Sonnet Suites 14
Ansys HFSS 15
CST Studio Suite v2014
Zeland IE3D 14.62
EMSS FEKO V6.0
AWR Design Environment 10.07.6079
Advanced Design System - ADS 2014
Agilent EMPro 2013
Agilent Genesys 2012
Agilent SystemVue 2013
Antenna Magus Professional v1.0.2
ANSYS Designer 8.0

NI LabView 2013+ Toolkits
NI LabVIEW 2014
Matlab R2014
COMSOL Multiphysics 4.4
Autodesk AutoCAD 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Benefic.H

Etap Power Station 7.0.0
Etap Power Station 7.5.0
Etap Power Station 11.0.0
Etap Power Station 12.5.0
Etap Power Station 12.6.0
DigSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2
CYME
Ansys Maxwell 3D v16.02
EPLAN v.2.3 Package
EMTPWorks 2.02
DIALux 4.12
DIALux evo 3.3
CalcuLuX 7.6.2.0
ReluxSuite 2014
PLS-CADD V9.20
SKM Power Tools 7.0
PTI PSSE v.32
Infolytica MagNet 7.4.1.4
Infolytica ElecNet 7.4.1.4
Infolytica OptiNet v7
ANSYS Simplorer 11.0
EDSA Technical 2005
Ansoft PExprt V7.0
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2015
PSIM Professional 9.1.1
E3 Series 2012
NEPLAN 5.4.5
PSCAD 4.20 Professional
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2015 Training Video


Altera Quartus II v14.0
Modelsim SE 10.1c
Xilinx ISE Design Suite 14.7
Xilinx Vivado 2014
ANSYS SIwave 7.0
Mentor Graphics PADS 9.5
Optiwave Products
Labcenter Proteus v8.1
Altium Designer 14.3.11
RSoft Photonics CAD Suite 7.1
NI Circuit Design Suite 13.0.1
Cadence OrCAD 16.6
Cadence Allegro Sigrity v16.62


SIMATIC Premium Studio 2009
Siemens Simatic PCS7 8.0
Siemens Simatic PCS7 V8.0 SP2
Automation Studio 5.2
SIMATIC STEP7 5.5 Professional Edition SP4 - Release 2014
WINCC Flexible 2008 SP3 - Release 2012
Simatic HMI WinCC 7.2
Simatic HMI WinCC 7.3
Autodesk AutoCAD P&ID 2015
fuzzyTECH 5.54


Optiwave Products
HSPICE 2013.03
Sonnet Suites 14
Ansys HFSS 15
CST Studio Suite v2014
Zeland IE3D 14.62
EMSS FEKO V6.0
AWR Design Environment 10.07.6079
Advanced Design System - ADS 2014
Agilent EMPro 2013
Agilent Genesys 2012
Agilent SystemVue 2013
Antenna Magus Professional v1.0.2
ANSYS Designer 8.0

NI LabView 2013+ Toolkits
NI LabVIEW 2014
Matlab R2014
COMSOL Multiphysics 4.4
Autodesk AutoCAD 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## manuel_cv

Here is the ----- for DigSilent PF 15.1.6:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PASS: shareMOFO
Inst: Copy and paste the files in the installation directory.

Installation files: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy, and Fuck the system!

----------


## William Ronald Oscanoa

Excelente... un gran aporte

----------


## vlady34

Gracias, ya lo estuvre probando la version x86 y me esta funcionando bien con unos modelos que tenia. Estabilidad, transitorios, cortocircuito, protecciones. Gracias......

----------


## Pr0NiFt0

Thanks Manuel. Which modules are included in the license?

----------


## vlady34

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## manuel_cv

For William and vlady34, please write in English, so everybody can understand. English is the language for this forum.



Traducción al español: Willliam y vlady34 por favor hablen en ingls, no en español, para que todos puedan entender. El ingls es el idioma de este foro.See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## mitmiguelleon

hello dear you communicate that PF15.1.6.X86 NOT WORK in my virtual machine XP.x86.
When replacing files and run demo version was saying
if you could help me to work
best regards

----------


## hb5

I can confirm mitmiguelleon's statement, x86 ----- doesn't work. It says DEMO after pasting those two files in the DigSILENT directory.

----------


## restesam

Dear manuel great thanks for u r great job really u r the best 
Dear l think not all functions are working because when I did my protection calculation following messege is displayed

Function protection calculation is not included in user licence I hope u can upload another med@icine that activate all functions
I am using PF........x64
Thank u again for great assistant and job

----------


## manuel_cv

> Dear manuel great thanks for u r great job really u r the best 
> Dear l think not all functions are working because when I did my protection calculation following messege is displayed
> 
> Function protection calculation is not included in user licence I hope u can upload another med@icine that activate all functions
> I am using PF........x64
> Thank u again for great assistant and job



OK so x86 does not work, and x64 works but without protection functions. I just found this -----s and uploaded, I hope that other members of the forum can fix the -----s. At least we have a good starting point.

----------


## vlady34

I tried x86 and x64, x64 version does not work but any module x86 on a PC with Windows XP and another with windows 8 x86 I works well. Module protection, stability, transient, etc. 

Sorry for the English but here prohibit write in another language.

----------


## restesam

Dear members both med.... works well on windows 7 but with some limitations for PF....x64
By the I will upload PF 15.2 at next week ends

----------


## restesam

Dear members both med.... works well on windows 7 but with some limitations for PF....x64
By the way I will upload PF 15.2 at next week end
Both med.... also works also with PF 15.1.5

----------


## jsg680

Thank you very much.

----------


## nfper

Dear folks.

It worked with no problem for few days but after that it says demo version, so could you let me know what happend? I installed the workstation version. Waiting for any help. Thanks a lot.

----------


## restesam

Yes folks he is right I have the same problem

----------


## Benefic.H

If you need stable version, you can contact with me.

----------


## restesam

Dear Benefic ok its for free or u need money

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## Benefic.H

Dear friends,

We use a lot of time to make full function dongle for this software, so I thinks it's natural to give some money for this hard work.

----------


## tyenfi

Dear friends,the med of pf15.1.6 can work with pf 15.1.5 and pf 15.1.6,but after a few days ,pf will show it is the demo vertion. i try to change the win 7 system's date to the software's installation date,the software will not show demo vertion!

----------


## fx007

I confirm the same, DEMO problem remain...

----------


## manuel_cv

> Dear friends,the med of pf15.1.6 can work with pf 15.1.5 and pf 15.1.6,but after a few days ,pf will show it is the demo vertion. i try to change the win 7 system's date to the software's installation date,the software will not show demo vertion!



So maybe we can use c r a c k lock?

----------


## surgeArrester

mine is working until now.. i have installed it in win7 32 bit.. using the 32 bit version.. did you do some checking on its license.. I dont know how.. I'm to digsilent.. but mine is working until now..

----------


## nfper

Hi.

I'm using it in windows 7 32 bits but it shows the demo version. By the way is the -----lock a good option to work with it?

Thanks.

----------


## ehernandez

Thanks a lot, great help

Muchas gracias, gran aporte

----------


## tamayol

Hi every one, Is there any ----- for DIgSILENT 15.1.2 that be include "Protection Calculation" ?????

----------


## S64S

the c******-c-k have time limited.

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Friends, 

If you want buy ETAP software and DigSILENT software with all of original version capability and features in very cheaper price, you'll can send message to me.

ETAP 12.6 - With all of module and features Just 400$ 

DigSILENT 15.1.2 -  With all of module and features Just 400$ 

we can send DVD and dongle everywhere with DHL Express Service but the price of shipment is depend on your location.

If you interested, you'll can send me message.

Email Address: Eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## surgeArrester

> the c******-c-k have time limited.



I agree it is time limited. I thought mine is not. But you can always use c******-c-k-lock, i have tried recently and it works.

Does anyone have tutorials for this one? I understand that there are two of these tutorial- basic (which is included in the installer) and the advanced. Can anyone share?

Thanks.

----------


## restesam

Dear Sir can you explain how to use cra@ck lock

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Hi members
Digsilent 15.2.1 is released today

----------


## manuel_cv

> Dear Sir can you explain how to use cra@ck lock



We used c r a c k lock for ETAP 11, you can check the method here:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Also you can check videos on youtube on how to use crcklock.

----------


## rdcardenasj

thanks very much

----------


## abd_tahir

I need DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2 (x86) but i cant access the link provided by you.please help me

----------


## Eng.soft2015

> I need DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2 (x86) but i cant access the link provided by you.please help me



If you want to buy this software, very cheaper than original price with all module, you can send me email: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## miguelinx

Hello all,

Does anybody have 15.2.1? 
Any -------- we can fully use for any version of DigSilent?

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Friend,

ETAP 12.6 & DigSILENT 15.1.2 fully functionality is available. you can send email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## restesam

Dear admin plz stop Eng.soft2015  from this forum his greedy seller
I uploaded 2 version of digsilent I didnt ask about money coz I believe this forum is for share  and free share only, so if u have something you want to share it for free it will be great other wise fuck off

----------


## Eng.soft2015

> Dear admin plz stop Eng.soft2015  from this forum his greedy seller
> I uploaded 2 version of digsilent I didnt ask about money coz I believe this forum is for share  and free share only, so if u have something you want to share it for free it will be great other wise fuck off



Dear retesam,

I try to help some people need this software, and they can't pay original software cost.

And if you don't like it. it's no problem. but don't tell lie to others.

----------


## restesam

So, if I am student and I dont have 400 $ will u send me the med

----------


## Eng.soft2015

> So, if I am student and I dont have 400 $ will u send me the med



we have other option for some one like you, please send me email.

----------


## miguelinx

any news about FULL m.e.di.cine for Digsilent Powerfactory?

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

Guys any one want digsilent 15.1.7 without med..cine I will upload it up u r requesr

----------


## miguelinx

> Guys any one want digsilent 15.1.7 without med..cine I will upload it up u r requesr



Hi restesam. I would be interested in version 15.1.7. Could you upload it please?

Thanks!!

----------


## Eng.soft2015

For Stable version with full function, I always available here: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## cadguy

Here is the solution of 15.1.2

----------


## miguelinx

> Here is the solution of 15.1.2



Well, could you upload the m.ed.icine then?

Thanks.

----------


## restesam

Dear members
plz any one have any perfect carck for previous versions upload it today, i will upload all versions i have included version 15.2

----------


## restesam

Dear  miguelinx
i will upload version 15.1.7 for u

----------


## furious_jimmy

Please do restesam

----------


## restesam

Digsilent 15.1 update 7----- x86
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i hope we can see carck soon

----------


## miguelinx

> Digsilent 15.1 update 7----- x86
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> i hope we can see carck soon



Thanks!!!

Hopefully somebody will help us with the solution soon.

Cheers!!

----------


## furious_jimmy

Its a pity cadguy and eng.soft2015 are more interested in making a quick buck than helping people out.
Its not their software and they likely got it from a forum like this originally.

----------


## cadguy

Sorry dear, I am to care for my bread and butter too.



anyway 15.1.7 solved. thnks restesam for the installation.See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## cadguy

Ok, onething. If you provide 15.2.1 installations, I'll send you 15.1.2 med.

----------


## restesam

Why u dont upload it here

----------


## restesam

Digsilent download links
    P.F 15.1.7   x86
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
   P.F 15.1.7   x64
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i hope good guys can upload the med.... soon

----------


## esy

i want to know how i can ----- the pf 15.1.6

----------


## restesam

DIgSILENT GridCode 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

hope some can find med

----------


## cadguy

Hmm that Gridcode really a challenge ! Does not allow debugger to work ! Only some pro can handle it.

----------


## esy

Hi,Anybody have -------- for pf 15.1.6?

----------


## jfsa

Digsilent download links

----------


## restesam

Check the posts

----------


## knox99

Dear restesam 
Thx u very much for great contributions could u plz upload digsilent 15.2.1 or its manual thx u again for u r great contributions

----------


## Pr0NiFt0

> Ok, onething. If you provide 15.2.1 installations, I'll send you 15.1.2 med.



I can provide such installation files.

----------


## Pr0NiFt0

> Ok, onething. If you provide 15.2.1 installations, I'll send you 15.1.2 med.



I can provide such installation files. Here is the link for PF 15.2.1 x86 (32 bits)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and here is the link for PF 15.2.1 x64 (64 bits)



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## restesam

So we still need the med

----------


## cadguy

this is how it looks :  :Wink:

----------


## cadguy

Seems it is FULL now  :Smile:

----------


## restesam

Well done bro excellent job but only one function is missing (transmission network function) if u activated u r med will be exactly as the original one from digsilent company great job

----------


## vlady34

Please, share --------me.dicine

----------


## knox99

Plz shsre

----------


## knox99

Plz share this is an educational forum not an auction web site

----------


## cadguy

> Well done bro excellent job but only one function is missing (transmission network function) if u activated u r med will be exactly as the original one from digsilent company great job



At one point transmission network was there. But with rewriting the code it vanished and I skipped to check. Now I'll check.

----------


## esy

Hi,dear i can't download PF 15.2.1 x86 (32 bits), I would bi glad if you upload it again.thanks

----------


## benitog

It works now. Try again

----------


## benitog

However, the med.. is missing...

----------


## raz

Cadguy please share the ****** with the community

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## cadguy

Everyone should enjoy the Christmas !!

If you are interested for :

ETAP 12.6
Digsilent 15.2.1
NEPLAN 5.5.4
PSCAD 4.5.2

please PM me.

No dongle, Teamviewer support till successful installation.

cheers

----------


## hb5

> Ok, onething. If you provide 15.2.1 installations, I'll send you 15.1.2 med.



Just to remind you cadguy what you have said. Can we see finally that 15.1.2 med finally, which you have promised?

----------


## cadguy

Dear friend,

one person sent me the installation of 15.2.1 and NEPLAN and already got 15.1.2 and 15.1.7 from me. He is from this forum only.

I always keep my promise.

----------


## restesam

DIgSILENT
News

December 17, 2014
DIgSILENT releases StationWare 4.3

We would like to inform you about the new DIgSILENT StationWare 4.3 release. The new version is available to registered users of companies with valid guarantee/maintenance at: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

Some highlights of StationWare 4.3 are:

    New user manual available
    User manual context help
    New Excel XML settings import/export converter
    New converter for Nari Electric devices
    New converter for GE MII devices
    New converter for GE MM2 devices
    New converter for Basler Bestcoms 851G and 951G
    GE MM200, MM300, and SR3 settings files are now supported by the GE Multilin (GEML) converter

So no demo will available for download----if u want it u have to buy it from the company

----------


## knox99

Dear restesam
If you have something to share upload what you have this is a educatioal and sharing forum it is not for advertising

----------


## cadguy

> Dear restesam
> If you have something to share upload what you have this is a educatioal and sharing forum it is not for advertising



Dear knox99 ! please check how much restesam shared on this forum. Before commenting him just compare if you shared 1% of him.

He is just sharing the news in the above topic and his intention is if anyone else can get hold of it.

thanks

----------


## restart05

Dear cadguy,

Please share the med with me.

Many thanks

----------


## cadguy

> Dear cadguy,
> 
> Please share the med with me.
> 
> Many thanks



Please let me know what you want to share with me.
thx

----------


## restart05

cadguy

I am looking for the med for Digsilent 15.2.1 and ETAP 12.6.


Many Thanks

----------


## cadguy

> cadguy
> 
> I am looking for the med for Digsilent 15.2.1 and ETAP 12.6.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks



Please let me know what you want to share in exchange. Or pls PM me.

----------


## jsg680

Please could you explain how to change to new type converter in motor simulation.

----------


## vlady34

> Seems it is FULL now



One question, directional overcurrent works ?. In version 14.1.3 and 15 did not work for me.See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## vectors122

Dear members
gift of new year
Passwords for major journals and databases like sciencedirect, HINARI, Springerlink, Ovid, Oxford journals, Cambridge Journals ...etc, just register using the link provided below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vectors122

Dear members
gift of new year
Passwords for major journals and databases like sciencedirect, HINARI, Springerlink, Ovid, Oxford journals, Cambridge Journals ...etc, just register using the link provided below

"     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] "

----------


## cadguy

> One question, directional overcurrent works ?. In version 14.1.3 and 15 did not work for me.



Each and every option works. If you want you can test it on my system by teamviewer.

cheers

----------


## cadguy

> One question, directional overcurrent works ?. In version 14.1.3 and 15 did not work for me.



Each and every option works. If you want you can test it on my system by teamviewer.

cheers

----------


## vlady34

> Please let me know what you want to share with me.
> thx



I have the Aspen Oneliner V10.3 with your m.Edicine if you are interested in change. I work in Windows XP I have not tested at 7 or 8.

----------


## raz

> I have the Aspen Oneliner V10.3 with your m.Edicine if you are interested in change. I work in Windows XP I have not tested at 7 or 8.



Hey vlady34  this place is for sharing with the community no for interchange with cadguy  :Smile: ... please create a new post and share with all people. 
That's the way. You receive ETAP and SKM from this place. Now is time to send something to community. Cadguy prefer sell software all the time!
That isn't new

----------


## raz

> I have the Aspen Oneliner V10.3 with your m.Edicine if you are interested in change. I work in Windows XP I have not tested at 7 or 8.



Hey vlady34  this place is for sharing with the community no for interchange with cadguy  :Smile: ... please create a new post and share with all people. 
That's the way. You receive ETAP and SKM from this place. Now is time to send something to community. Cadguy prefer sell software all the time!
That isn't new

----------


## cadguy

> Hey vlady34  this place is for sharing with the community no for interchange with cadguy ... please create a new post and share with all people. 
> That's the way. You receive ETAP and SKM from this place. Now is time to send something to community. Cadguy prefer sell software all the time!
> That isn't new



Dear raz ! Please try to prepare a -------- to yourself. You will know the pain. Collecting from chinese site is very easy. Do you know how much sleepless nights I spend to prepare the --------s ! Do you know every 2 months my system gets corrupted while dealing with these.

For your kind information the ETAP med you share here is a modified version of my work only. And yes, modified in *erroneous* manner. Only professionals will feel the problem while working.

Anyway ! good luck.

----------


## surgeArrester

> I have the Aspen Oneliner V10.3 with your m.Edicine if you are interested in change. I work in Windows XP I have not tested at 7 or 8.



Cadguy,

I have Aspen Oneliner 11.7 (not the latest version) and only 100 bus. Maybe you can make a c******-c-k it.

----------


## cadguy

Hope this is enough for your understanding.




With your so called medi-cine ETAP works in ****ER mode. And the display is pat-ched not to show it to the user. Means be-fooling the community. Now you can understand how authentic to use it for serious projects.

----------


## cadguy

@SurgeArrester !

Please PM me. I'll try my best.

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Vlady,
Please share the ASPEN oneliner with the community
Sanjeev Chhabra






> I have the Aspen Oneliner V10.3 with your m.Edicine if you are interested in change. I work in Windows XP I have not tested at 7 or 8.



See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Vlady,
Please share the ASPEN oneliner with the community
Sanjeev Chhabra




> I have the Aspen Oneliner V10.3 with your m.Edicine if you are interested in change. I work in Windows XP I have not tested at 7 or 8.

----------


## furious_jimmy

> Hope this is enough for your understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your so called medi-cine ETAP works in ****ER mode. And the display is pat-ched not to show it to the user. Means be-fooling the community. Now you can understand how authentic to use it for serious projects.



What software are you using to show this cadguy?

----------


## cadguy

Hex Workshop

----------


## vlady34

> Hey vlady34  this place is for sharing with the community no for interchange with cadguy ... please create a new post and share with all people. 
> That's the way. You receive ETAP and SKM from this place. Now is time to send something to community. Cadguy prefer sell software all the time!
> That isn't new



Please do not be angry, Cadguy what he says is true. Get Aspen paying for that clone the key. But here I got ETAP which is very good even with the modified m.Edicine, I share the link of Aspen.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

To install it (I worked in Windows XP):
1. In the folder 1lpf this setup, install it.
2. After installation copy the files from the UNLOCK KEY folder at /System32/Drivers Windows.
3. Restart and that they should operate.

Maybe they give me m.Edicine NEPLAN. I put it on sendspace because where I am is the only charging me.

----------


## restesam

Dear members
I have been using the cr@k uploaded recently, I got the following
1- execution of simulation results takes longer time than usual.
2- when I starting etap a msg displayed telling me to enter the activation code, at this point I have to apply the cra@k again, then it works well. I did this procedure every time starting etap.
3- running simulation for long period I.e (load flow, transient stability, faults analysis....etc) a nnag msg displayed said that the memory is full.
The funny thing, my OS is frozen and finally crashed and I lost all my important works. Really at this point I am very frustrated. 
So, dear members any one who wants to help, should tell us if his cr@k still under testing or not complete,  to avoid harming others instead of helping them.
So, take it seriously before what happened to me repeats with another member

----------


## raz

> Dear raz ! Please try to prepare a -------- to yourself. You will know the pain. Collecting from chinese site is very easy. Do you know how much sleepless nights I spend to prepare the --------s ! Do you know every 2 months my system gets corrupted while dealing with these.
> 
> For your kind information the ETAP med you share here is a modified version of my work only. And yes, modified in *erroneous* manner. Only professionals will feel the problem while working.
> 
> Anyway ! good luck.



Dear Cadguy!

I understand your feeling. A little frustrated. Maybe you need some vacations in the Caribbean with your girlfriend. Well, let me tell you some VERY useful points!

1. I didn't share the ****** for ETAP here. The responsible was "sophaholic". Please check

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. Please don't try to sell software here. IF you are a GENIUS for c.racking softwares please try in other place! The internet is big! maybe you will have many customers there or maybe you can sell your services for ETAP Company as White ****er or maybe selling original copies in ETAP. (I can see that you prefer sell softwares all the time) 

3. Always you mocking the community, saying: I'm a genius, I'm smart, I have the released software and I can sell for a low price. Stop you look like a kid. As you, there are a million more people. I'll tell you you're a bad seller. Many people is watching you for your information.

Good 2015 Brother!

Raz

----------


## cadguy

> Cadguy,
> 
> I have Aspen Oneliner 11.7 (not the latest version) and only 100 bus. Maybe you can make a c******-c-k it.



Oneliner11.7 almost solved. Just checking in detail.

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear, please sb share the -------- for digsilent 15.2.1

----------


## vlady34

> Oneliner11.7 almost solved. Just checking in detail.



Please Share -------- Digsilent 15.1.2 or 15.1.7. Thank.

----------


## vlady34

> Oneliner11.7 almost solved. Just checking in detail.



Please Share -------- Digsilent 15.1.2 or 15.1.7. Thank.

----------


## vlady34

Share this file that contains information about solar panels. It may be of help.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

Share this file that contains information about solar panels. It may be of help.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear, please sb share the ******** for digsilent 15.2.1

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear, please sb share the ******** for digsilent 15.2.1

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

15.1.7 is free now as 15.2.2 is solved.  :Smile:

----------


## user82

Nice work cadguy and thank you for offering v15.1.7 for FREE to members.

Reverse engineering is good skill to have!!!!   

I have real DIGSiLENT licence but not all the modules unfortunately  :Frown:

----------


## cadguy

This is the small tool for 15.1.7. Enjoy guys.


EDIT : attachment removed for my security concerns. Anyone else who have downloaded may please share.

----------


## sophaholic

> This is the small tool for 15.1.7. Enjoy guys.



Can you upload Digsilent 15.1.7 again ?

----------


## mitmiguelleon

hello dears;
in this link is the ***** for DIgSILENT.
But i dont find the password the archive rar.
protection-relay.blogfa.com

regards

mitmiguelleon@gmai...com

----------


## mitmiguelleon

hello dears;
in this link is the craack for DIgSILENT.
But i dont find the pass the archive rar.
protection-relay.blogfa.com

regards

mitmiguelleon@gmai...com

----------


## vlady34

Thanks cadguy. Someone could share please 15.1.7 installer.

----------


## cadguy

I had it on 4shared. Unfortunately they deleted it.  :Frown:  Now too painful for me to upload it again with my 128 kbps upload speed. Anyway I'll try.

----------


## vlady34

I share the PF 15.1.7 X86. The M.edicine works.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

I share the PF 15.1.7 X86. The M.edicine works.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## sophaholic

> I share the PF 15.1.7 X86. The M.edicine works.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear Vlady thanks ..

Anyway, could you share digsilent 15.1.7 for windows 64 bit ?

----------


## sophaholic

> I share the PF 15.1.7 X86. The M.edicine works.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear Vlady thanks ..

Anyway, could you share digsilent 15.1.7 for windows 64 bit ?

----------


## PAFI

How to apply med for 15.1.7 : When I try, receive the message "digadm.dll - file not found or file access error"

----------


## cadguy

Check if you are trying it over 32 bit. For 64 bit installation this one will not work. However 32 bit installation on 64 bit system will work.

Check if your digadm.dll not read-only format. Try to run the pat-cher as administrator.

----------


## sophaholic

> Check if you are trying it over 32 bit. For 64 bit installation this one will not work. However 32 bit installation on 64 bit system will work.
> 
> Check if your digadm.dll not read-only format. Try to run the pat-cher as administrator.



Thanks cadguy, it works on my 64 bit ..

However, how to add relay libraries from this source : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  to digsilent 15.1.7

----------


## vlady34

> Thanks cadguy, it works on my 64 bit ..
> 
> However, how to add relay libraries from this source : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  to digsilent 15.1.7



It decompresses anywhere, then the library that you want to project where it will be used and the parameters are input relay is imported.

----------


## sophaholic

> It decompresses anywhere, then the library that you want to project where it will be used and the parameters are input relay is imported.



So, can we put like this :

C:\Program Files (x86) \DigSILENT \ PowerFactory 15.1 ?

----------


## vlady34

At night I will upload a short video to see how the libraries are used.

----------


## PAFI

Book PF Applications, maybe you have it already...
http://novafile.com/03wpveyce1o9[/URL]

----------


## sophaholic

> At night I will upload a short video to see how the libraries are used.



Where is the video vlady34 ?

----------


## cmgpereira

Can anyone please upload the PF and ********?
THanks.

----------


## cmgpereira

Can anyone please upload the PF and ********?


THanks.See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## vlady34

Gift cadguy M.edicine, here annexed again.

Update Link.......
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cmgpereira

Thanks vlady34 and cadguy.

What about the installation files? I was trying to download the ones here but they are not available...

Thanks

----------


## caco2000

Dear friends, is very pleased to salute. I regret not being able to contribute to the forum because it is a topic not drive, I'm just a user of DIgSILENT. Also I do not speak English, I'm currently using the Google translator to communicate and understand them to you.
I'm amused to read with the help of the translator.
A hug, go ahead and your support is huge.
Thank You.

Estimados amigos, es muy grato saludarles. Lamento no poder aportar en el foro debido a que es un tema que no manejo, solo soy un usuario del digsilent. Ademas no hablo ingls, estoy utilizando en este momento el Google Traductor para comunicarme y entenderles a ustedes.
Me entretiene leer con la ayuda del traductor.
Un abrazo, sigan adelante ya que su ayuda es enorme.
Gracias.

----------


## engineer2022

Thanks for m.edicine dear cadguy

----------


## ehernandez

Dear All,

I have problems with ********, my os win7 32bits.

I found the fail, i had to erase all old workspace. All ok thanks guys, god bless you.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Can you upload Digsilent 15.1.7 again ?



thanks, I'm waiting.....

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear, please sb share the ******** for digsilent 15.2.1

----------


## William Ronald Oscanoa

thanks Vlady34 and cadguy to share  :Big Grin:

----------


## furious_jimmy

Digsilent PF 15.2.3 is now released.

----------


## lion67

Hi dear thanks
I have tested PF-15.1.6_x86 in windows 7 32 Bit installed in vmware, so far working ok
Thanks for your hard work
 :Cheerful:

----------


## lion67

Hi dear thanks manuel_cv
I have tested PF-15.1.6_x86 in windows 7 32 Bit installed in vmware, so far working ok
Thanks for your hard work
 :Cheerful:

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear any one have ******** for digsilent 15.2.1

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## sedianpo

i have 15.1.2 installation, can you send the med

----------


## sedianpo

i have 15.1.2 installation, can you send the med

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear any one have ******** for digsilent 15.2.1

----------


## Honey59

I have 15.1.2 installed, and I got the med in other website, but after some reboots, it comes "Demo version" again. Please could you *vlady34* or *cadguy* send the med. Forgive me but english isnt my native language and searching the web I found this nice forum. thanks in advance. Im writing you from southamerica.

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear any one have ******** for digsilent 15.2.1

----------


## esy

Hi, I need the ******** for Digsilent 15.2.1
Can you help me?

----------


## esy

Hi 
 Can you send me the ******** of Digsilent 15.2.1 ?

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear any one have ******** for digsilent 15.2.1

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## esy

Hi,Dear any one have ******** for digsilent 15.2.1

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

> The Apple ProRes QuickTime Decoder software allows both Mac and Windows users to play Apple ProRes files through QuickTime.
> By combining BobCAD-CAM CNC Software with the latest BobART Add-On module your creative abilities are your only limitation!
> Click Save and select Desktop as the save-to location.
> Alles zal worden gedaan in een paar muisklikken!
> Select External Data Source when the Wizard comes up.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



??????????????????????????????????????

----------


## restesam

here is the solution :Eagerness: : :Playful: :

----------


## ionioni

@restesam:hmm, i remember that file from somewhere

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## srazah

i need digisilenT PF for my research work, i need the setup to install on win8. if any one have kindly post it or send my link on my email add. srazah@yahoo.com, it will be appreciating vm. so many members have post links for downloading purpose but no one is working.

Regards,
Raza

----------


## leos2080

any have setup installer digsilent 15.2.1 x86?

----------


## leos2080

----

----------


## rezazadehy

solution for which version? 
what is the password?

----------


## sophaholic

> here is the solution::



Password ?

----------


## dejang84

@restesam can you please post a password?

----------


## restesam

here is a  new link for  of digsilent solution version 15.2.1 .....it will be available for few days
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

One question: How is it used?

----------


## shinekhuu

How to download this? where can I find Installation? Thank you.

----------


## vlady34

> How to download this? where can I find Installation? Thank you.



Here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## furious_jimmy

Hi vlady34, that's the same file that restesam provided. 
Does anyone have the installer (~500MB)?
I have tested this with 15.2.4 and it doesn't work.

----------


## vlady34

> Hi vlady34, that's the same file that restesam provided. 
> Does anyone have the installer (~500MB)?
> I have tested this with 15.2.4 and it doesn't work.



1. Yes.
2. Here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


3. How is it used?See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## LUCAS99

The link does not work, you could share again?

----------


## vlady34

> The link does not work, you could share again?



it works

----------


## furious_jimmy

Anyone get this med to work properly.
Seems to always fail?

----------


## furious_jimmy

Still no joy. Perhaps I am using the wrong key?
Anyone else having better luck?

----------


## shinekhuu

I have installed 15.1.7 edition with ******** because I didn't find 15.2.1 ********.

----------


## sophaholic

After apply med 15.2.1 , it's request register and key .. any ideas how to apply key and register ?

----------


## engineer2022

any ideas how to apply key and register ??????

----------


## darkjhesus

> here is a  new link for  of digsilent solution version 15.2.1 .....it will be available for few days
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



How do you use the m******e...?? What about the registration information..?? Please, help me..!!

----------


## albos

what is the password?

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

About DIgSILENT PF 15.2.1, what is the Name and key (c******-c-k Hardware ID:6FDDDC-BC8353)?
Thx

----------


## gilbertomejiac

I have funcional Digsilent, please leave your e-mail

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

dcarrillo.ing@gmail.com , thx!

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

> I have funcional Digsilent, please leave your e-mail



dcarrillo.ing@gmail.com thx!

----------


## tyenfi

tanyong0965@gmail.com  thx!

----------


## furious_jimmy

furious_jimmy@mailtothis.com
Thanks

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

Hi, someone has the c******-c-k for DIgSILENT PF 15.1.2 x86 o PF 15.2.1  x86? I Would appreciate a lot (dcarrillo.ing@gmail.com)

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Hi, someone has the c******-c-k for DIgSILENT PF 15.1.2 x86 o PF 15.2.1  x86? I Would appreciate a lot (dcarrillo.ing@gmail.com)



Why you are interested in 15.1.2, if there are cra.cks for 15.1.6 & 15.1.7 versions

----------


## josel1716

jlhg16@hotmail.com.
Thanks.

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

Because PF 15.1.6 x86 after a week I was warned that I use a demo version...and about PF 15.1.7 x86, i don't know but the problem seems to be C++.
For this reason i need the c--r--a--c--k for PF 15.1.2 X86 (RMS & Protection module) o for the PF 15.2.1 x86 (the sames models)

----------


## gilbertomejiac

15.1.7 worked perfect for me on W7 64 bits. 

that version is not complete, but contains the most userful modules.

----------


## sophaholic

> I have funcional Digsilent, please leave your e-mail



my mail : doni26.doni@gmail.com

----------


## darkjhesus

antoniodj.ortiz.l@gmail.com

----------


## darkjhesus

> I have funcional Digsilent, please leave your e-mail



antoniodj.ortiz.l@gmail.com

----------


## furious_jimmy

Anyone actually get an email?

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

yes!

----------


## sophaholic

> yes!



You mean this link : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry...
The download isn't available anymore

Any other link ?

----------


## gustavo1414

please password for attached file

----------


## gustavo1414

My H ID: C7EDDC-BC9726
Please code. gustavo1414@gmail.com
thansk

----------


## furious_jimmy

No one knows how to use it.

----------


## cadguy

15.2.5 with solution available now.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 30jay

good job cadguy
so share 15.2.2 with us, tanks

----------


## aldaris

nadbiskup.splitski021@gmail.com

----------


## esy

Hi, Members I installed the pf 15.2.1 in windows 10 but when i run it this message ' cannot load digapl.dll' turns up
How can I solve this problem

----------


## esy

Hi, Members I installed the pf 15.2.1 in windows 10 but when i run it this message ' cannot load digapl.dll' turns up
How can I solve this problem

----------


## esy

Hi, anybody have relay library digsilent 15.2.2 ?

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## claudio_c

claucelman@gmail.com Thanks!!

----------


## cadguy

v15.2.5 many bug fixes over previous version.

----------


## mjk66

kindly someone give links to c-r-c-a-k ed PF, previous all links are dead, thanks in anticipation

----------


## vlady34

> Hi, anybody have relay library digsilent 15.2.2 ?




HERE: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

Dear Restesam,
I need digsilent 15.1.7, could you upload it? thank you in advance.

----------


## PemulA

> I have funcional Digsilent, please leave your e-mail



prianda@hotmail.com

----------


## PemulA

> I have funcional Digsilent, please leave your e-mail



Dear gilbertomejiac,
my email : prianda@hotmail.com, thank you in advanced.

----------


## PemulA

> here is a  new link for  of digsilent solution version 15.2.1 .....it will be available for few days
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear restesam,
the link did not work, could you share again? thank you in advance.

----------


## furious_jimmy

PowerFactory 2016 is now available.
It includes a new licencing system so all existing hardware dongles no longer work with it.
You can send your original dongle to DIgSILENT and they will issue a new one.
You will need your PC to contact the internet at least once per month to keep it alive.

----------


## cadguy

Yes it uses Wibu 5 protection

----------


## furious_jimmy

What does that mean cadguy?

----------


## cadguy

that is some new protection, at least I saw that first.

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## gilbertomejiac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

376 MB ? Which version is that?

v2016 32 bit 529 MB  64 bit 545 MB

----------


## cadguy

376 MB ? Which version is that?

v2016 32 bit 529 MB  64 bit 545 MB

----------


## lfrikns

15.1.2

----------


## miguelinx

Anybody can share version 15.2.5 installer?

----------


## furious_jimmy

> Anybody can share version 15.2.5 installer?



Is there a med for it?

----------


## arif1512

> 15.2.5 with solution available now.



Dear cadguy,
Can you share c***k pf 15.2.1 ? Please pm me
Thanks

----------


## OTTORONALDSTER

Dear Cadguy:

Thanks for all your support, Please Could you share the last version of Aspen Onliner you have, I also have the Aspen Ver. 10.3, thanks in advance.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

Digsilent PowerFactory 14: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Digsilent PowerFactory 15: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DigSilent Relay Library: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DigSILENT Training: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NEPLAN: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

EPLAN 1.7: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Eplan 2.4: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PLS-CADD: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DLTCAD: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Global Mapper: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Bentley MSTower: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ETAP TRAINING VIDEO TUTORIALS: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Bentley substation V8i: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

lightning protection: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CYME all soft: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
CYME 7.1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EPRI RED BOOK APPLETS: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

links for 8 days, counting....

----------


## gilbertomejiac

Digsilent PowerFactory 14: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Digsilent PowerFactory 15: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DigSilent Relay Library: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DigSILENT Training: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NEPLAN: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

EPLAN 1.7: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Eplan 2.4: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PLS-CADD: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DLTCAD: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Global Mapper: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Bentley MSTower: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ETAP TRAINING VIDEO TUTORIALS: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Bentley substation V8i: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

lightning protection: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CYME all soft: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
CYME 7.1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EPRI RED BOOK APPLETS: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

links for 8 days, counting....

----------


## cadguy

................

----------


## rjunrj

Please share PF15.2.1 installer and its ********.

See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Digsilent PowerFactory 14: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Digsilent PowerFactory 15: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



My cra.cked pls-cadd version when I run it, avast in exe file detects a virus and delete pls-cadd, tower, pole, sags (antivirus delete exe files of PLS). I have to unable antivirus to use it. I don't know why, but the software is fully functional, also there are some videotutorials of PLS-cadd on it. there is no music or music videos on it. are training videos.

If you have a version without this problem please share it.

----------


## meresfre

Thanks gilbertomejiac. Does anyone have the help file for Neplan? How do I get it?

----------


## OTTORONALDSTER

Thanks very much Gilbertomejiac. 
I appreciate your gesture. 

Do you have ETAP 14 or Aspen Oneliner?

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Thanks very much Gilbertomejiac. 
> I appreciate your gesture. 
> 
> Do you have ETAP 14 or Aspen Oneliner?



I dowload it from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> I have funcional Digsilent, please leave your e-mail



prianda@hotmail.com

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> I have funcional Digsilent, please leave your e-mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by PemulA
> 
> ...




Digsilent PowerFactory 14: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Digsilent PowerFactory 15: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DigSilent Relay Library: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DigSILENT Training: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## surgeArrester

Thanks gilbertomejiac.

Anyways, some of the training manuals are of spanish langauge. I think that the training materials are of very good resource. Also, do we have to import one by one the relays into the library?

I tried to use digsilent in one of my solar power plant projects and sometimes it would would like a longer time to import one by one.

I also found out that when we do load flow studies, we still have to specify the loading of motor loads. unlike in etap, loading category is already in place.

Any comments?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

gilberto can you re upload all the link that you have posted here in my country  internet is not as fast as in your's (incredible ?)

----------


## user82

re-upload trainnig manual thank you

----------


## arif1512

gilbertomejiac, please re-upload all the link. the link already dead

----------


## upendran

Pls reupload gilbertomejiac it will be of great help.
Thanks in advance.



> Digsilent PowerFactory 14: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Digsilent PowerFactory 15: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## Joule

Dear Mr. gilbertomejiac.



Can you share the links again please?See More: DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2

----------


## Joule

Dear Mr. gilbertomejiac.

Can you share the links again please?

----------


## ortsas

Dears,

Is there really any way to get med for Digsilent 15.2 ?

I really need it to finish my thesis  :Frown: 

Appreciate anyone who can help  :Frown:

----------


## miguelinx

I would need it too :/

----------


## siva1101

Hallo Cadguy, could you please provide me the ******** for 15.2.5 version. I also do have installer files for 15.2.6 & 15.2.8 versions. Can anybody provide soli&#250;tion for those?

----------


## LAKHDAR

Please, someone has the complete database for digsilent 15.1.7 (relay library, tower library, conductors library ...)
Thanks in advance

----------


## fra.arrigo

maybe you can find this link useful :-) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pthanhcanh

1. Digsilent PowerFactory 15.1.6

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. PSSE version 33.4.0:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3. PSS-Adept version 5.16

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck

----------


## mercure19100

good job, please can you share the last version 15.2

----------

